# My rat is absolutley terrifid of me what do I do?



## meganirwin11 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive had daisy for 8 months now and she still refuses to let me pick her up. she sometimes lets me pet her, at least shes gotten over her little biting stage. I got her from pet co. bad idea. does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Can't you lure her with a treat onto your hand, arm shoulder etc? She might have been traumatized at the store when she was little. But sometimes you to accept them the way they are.
I had a rat like that once but the others were social so I could enjoy their company while the shy one had her own fun. At least I knew she was happy and safe.


----------



## meganirwin11 (Feb 18, 2011)

that might just be how it is for the rest of her life?  awee I want another more friendly and tame rattie


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If you give her a friend, she might get more social with you too. That is the way it often works.


----------



## meganirwin11 (Feb 18, 2011)

she didn seem very social in her cage at the petstore she was all by herself


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

meganirwin11 said:


> she didn seem very social in her cage at the petstore she was all by herself


No wonder, that was a terrifying situation for her. If you are locked in solitary confinement amidst scary noises, you couldn't be very sociable either.
The rat I talked about earlier was in that situation: outside in a 10 gallon tank, by herself in the cold on pine shavings with just a toilet paper roll that was too small for her to hide in.
She came around somewhat (climbing over me but never was comfy being picked up) after I adopted her and intro-ed her to friends. I enjoyed her because I loved the fact that she finally had a good life.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

All of my ratties came from similar situations and all of them are currently stretched out next to me and curled up on top of me. 

Rosebud lived her life alone for a year in a tank, and she's very good. Just be patient and try having the rat out on your bed while you do something else, like laundry, and fold it on the bed, or sit there and read with her out. Don't have any other places to hide and she should come to you. Give her a treat when she does. 

She also should open up when she has a friend.


----------



## axwell2010 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have 3 rats which I got from the pound. 2 of them are really social and will let me pick them up and run around under my jumper. As soon as I open one of the doors in their cage, they run out and greet me. Pinky, however, likes to stay inside and will come out sometimes, but isn't as keen as getting petted as the other two. I've only had them about a month or two, so I'm hoping she'll be more at ease soon, but knowing that he's happy with his brothers and not in a pound or in a bad home is good enough for me. Maybe try getting your rat a friend?? Also, you just need to get your rat used to being picked up, but handle her for a while, not just a minute or two then put her back.


----------



## meganirwin11 (Feb 18, 2011)

When I said by herself I meant there were other rats in the cage cuddled up but she was on top of one of the hides by herself. I agree she was probably very traumatized by her situation. Im just afraid that if I get her a friend she wont be very friendly towards it. you know? She absolutely hates when I pick her up. shes very skittish. thank you guys for all of your advice. I think Ill let her play around on my bed so she can just get used to me for starters and then Ill have to work on getting her used to be held etc.  thank you again!


----------

